# Gas bottles Morocco



## tony_g (Sep 13, 2010)

I have just arrived in Morocco with 2 full 11kg gaslow bottles. So far, so good. I can probably eke out the supply by using electric water/heating when on ehu but we do like cooking and would like to supplement the gas supply by buying a local mid-sized bottle and regulator solely for our Weber BBQ, rather than plug it into our gaspoint. Has anyone had any experience of doing this? I know a local bottle would go in place of one of my gaslows but I'd rather keep Moroccan gas away from my fridge, cooker and Truma, as I have heard various reports of mucky gas. Could be nonsense but easier to degunge a simple bbq, I think!


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Easy to pick up a regulator at any market & they will often have an empty bottle for sale. Bottled gas is available everywhere at very cheap prices & most places will sell you a bottle plus the gas. For small Blue Camping Gaz empty 907 bottles I have paid about 40Dh plus the gas which costs about 11Dh for an exchange bottle. Bigger bottles are easily available.


----------

